# Decca's "Piano Masterwoks" boxset



## luismsoaresmartins (Sep 4, 2010)

I've bought the Decca's "Piano Masterworks" on discount at a local store:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piano-Maste...KE7S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350337444&sr=8-1

I couldn't resist on buying it, and I'm very pleased with the quality of the recordings.
What are you thoughts on the selection made by Decca? I only pity the Rachmaninov piano concertos, a much more pleasant recording could be selected 

Best regards, Luís Martins.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's a good set...of course, the best Rachmaninov recordings are on Chandos.


----------

